# Russian olive burl exposed.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I was getting impatient to see the inside of this burl, so I decided to clean it up some more, removing the bark before I cut it, to see more of the burl to decide where I wanted to cut this. 
I wanted to cut it in half either longitude or latitude. So I cut it latitude to make to burl caps. After cutting it I was hoping for more figure than what I got, but oh we'll, maybe after I smooth out the top and remove saw cuts it will be nicer. Here's pics. Thanks for looking. 

















































I still like it though.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sure looks like some awesome figure to me. If you're not happy with it, I know a Canadian guy that you can ship it to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Nebraska is closer if you want to get rid of it. Heck.....I'll even spring for shipping. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!!! Maybe it is pretty. Lol 
I appreciate the compliments, but I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey bud looks awesome and btw sorry I missed your birthday but I hope you had a very good one and thanks for all your help got a question for ya but I don't want to ruin your post will send pm later have a good one bud :smile:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a beautiful burl.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Hey bud looks awesome and btw sorry I missed your birthday but I hope you had a very good one and thanks for all your help got a question for ya but I don't want to ruin your post will send pm later have a good one bud :smile:


Hijack all you want. Lol I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

We always have a surprise when we open up some burl.

This is definitely a keeper and worth the energy to harvest. It will look even better after the saw cuts are removed. 

Looking forward to the future picture of the next natural edge table project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Yea I think it's a keeper to. I guess I was hoping for more burly look. 
I'm trying to figure out how I can plane these down on the router sled. After they are smooth and sanded, and a finish it will pop with color and figure. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Dave. Yea I think it's a keeper to. I guess I was hoping for more burly look.
> I'm trying to figure out how I can plane these down on the router sled. After they are smooth and sanded, and a finish it will pop with color and figure.
> Thanks for looking.


Yes, in order to use your handy, dandy router sled you need the piece to be somewhat level.

Turners have the same challenge in order to mount on "something" which can be mounted on the lathe.

You will likely need to build some temporary frame.

Suggestions :
a) Fill the frame with sand and push the burl around until level
b) Place the burl in the frame and have someone hold at the desired "level" angle. Then use the expanding foam underneath the burl. You may not have to fill all the way just sufficient for support. If you do use this method, I would put a tarp underneath to prevent the foam sticking to the drive.


----------

